# Indian Star Tortoise for sale?



## donnod

hi,
i'm new here..i'm staying in singapore and am looking for star tortoise...anyone who is willing to sell or anyone knows whos selling please pm me asap...
thnks..


----------



## coreyc

I thought you said they are illegal in Singapore?


----------



## TortBrain

You had not time and gave away your RES and now looking for land tort?
ST cost about SGD200 and above depending on size.


----------



## donnod

oooo...its bcos that was last time i gave away my res and it was long time ago...now that i had so much free time,thats y i got time to look after one(if i got one)


----------



## donnod

*Wanted: star tortoise*

hi,
i'm staying in singapore and currently looking for star tortoise...i'm a serious buyer...pm me asap...
thanks


----------



## donnod

still looking for star..........


----------



## donnod

still looking dem star tort...........


----------



## donnod

...............


----------



## donnod

??????????????????................


----------



## sangamp

i am from INDIA and want to buy star tortoise


----------



## donnod

till now still looking for one...Anyone selling,pm me plz.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Donnod:

I really doubt you're going to find a Star tortoise for sale here on the forum. Most of our members are in the U.S. and we would be unable to ship a tortoise to you in Singapore. Your best bet is to just look for one there in your city.

Same thing for you Sangamp.


----------

